# dooly co.



## burkecoboy (Aug 24, 2005)

hunting dooly the first time ever in nov. on turkey creek, any tips or what to look for.


----------



## Deano (Aug 26, 2005)

I also hunt in dooly Our club is on the east side ,at the corner of  hwy 215 and 257 .Where are you located? I don't know where turkey creek is ? how much land do ya'll have ?The second week of novenber has always been good for us . The bucks seem to be moving good that week ,(seeking phase of the rut) THE only tips I can give you is to put sometime in a good stand  .I hunt the thick stuff ,travel corridor and funnels ,and my buddy hunts food plots . It just depends if you what to see 50 yards or 250 . good luck .


Dean


----------



## burkecoboy (Sep 9, 2005)

my cousin works for a lumber company down there and they have about 25,000ac arround that area and he invited us to go. would'nt pass that opportunity up.


----------



## Harvester (Sep 10, 2005)

Good good good area.  Just hunt like you normally would(scout first  )  I have no idea about the terrain that you are used to hunting but the land is mainly flat there.  I launch the boat @ Pats camp on turkey creek to access the flint.  Lots of cotton and peanut fields in the area.  I'm used to woods and have no gun that would let me try the fields there.  If youre used to huntin woods than stay there,  you like fields than go there.  The rut is normally the latter part of the 2nd week.  any more info just pm me.  
Deano, you a good 20 minutes away.
Oh yeah,  you asked about tips..............Deer sign  hogs are abundant also.


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Sep 19, 2005)

Still too hot in NW Dooly. I do see or hear pigs every hunt. My buddy killed two this past weekend.


----------



## sweet 16 (Sep 19, 2005)

Alot of Trophy Hunters in Dooly Co. Folks seem to let'em go if questionable


----------



## Deano (Oct 21, 2005)

Anybody body going down this weekend ? I'll be in sw dooly
good luck to all


----------

